# Is this for real???



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

http://www.bebolog.co.rs/carrotaverage/Anthony_Baker28/

Two people have sent it to me but there is no way I am signing up for something without checking it out first!


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

No this is a scam. Be careful when clicking on links to sites you do not recognize.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Yeh, thats what I thought. Anything that seems too good to be true, usually is lol.


----------

